# ex-patriate 3205 proposed bill to enforce the Reed amendment



## jimmyjam (Jan 9, 2012)

Senator Schumer of NY and others are trying to introduce a bill that would ban people who renounce citizenship from any entry into the USA.

The bill proposes a retroactive ban on people who have renounced legally in the past 10 years, as well as future renunciants.

Ex-citizens would be required to obtain a ruling from the IRS prior to any travel to the US. The ex-citizen would have to convince the IRS that his expatriation was not done for tax purposes.

As long as the IRS does not give the green light, the person will be banned from entry.

You can read more about the bill on Ex-PATRIOT Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You can vote against the bill on https://www.popvox.com/bills/us/112/s3205

Also visit the ACA American Citizens Abroad website and facebook page.

Raise awareness in the international community that the USA is now trying to forbid its citizens from emigrating to another country.

People who are considering taking US citizenship and moving to the US should also be made aware of this.


----------

